# [gelöst] emerge -> /bin/bash weg

## uhai

Ich installiere gerade einen Laptop. Nach dem Entpacken des stage3 ist alles ok, nach emerge --sync oder emerge portage fehlt jedesmal die /bin/bash. Der Vorgang wird abgebrochen mit diesem Fehler>

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5481, in ?

    def update(self, *arg):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5476, in emerge_main

    self.count = 0

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4953, in action_build

    if stat.S_ISDIR(mymode):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3566, in unmerge

    pkg_cp = xs[0]

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3948, in unmerge

    mysettings["KV"]=mykv

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6984, in unmerge

    mysplit=mycpv.split("/")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3561, in doebuild

    fetch_settings["A"] = myfile # for use by pkg_nofetch()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2237, in spawn

    else:

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 52, in spawn_bash

    args.append("-x")

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 160, in spawn

    @param path_lookup: If the binary is not fully specified then look for it in PATH

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /bin/bash

```

Wie bekomme ich das in den Griff?Last edited by uhai on Sun Mar 23, 2008 3:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Nur so eine dumme Frage...

Zwischen "Entpacken des stage3" und "emerge --sync" hast du aber schon das gemacht, was im Handbuch steht? Sprich: Mounten von /dev, und /proc nach /mnt/gentoo/dev resp. /mnt/gentoo/proc, chrooten in die Umgebung?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

Und nach chroot noch env-update und source /etc/profile?

----------

## uhai

So isses, alles genau nach Anweisung. Isngesamt 4 mal in den letzten drei Tagen.

uhai

----------

## Fauli

Ist /bin/bash denn vorhanden und ausführbar (-rwxr-xr-x)? Was passiert, wenn du am Prompt "/bin/bash" eingibst? Oder ist das Dateisystem vielleicht mit "noexec" gemountet?

----------

## Anarcho

Gib dochmal die Ausgaben von der LiveCD:

1. mount

2. find /mnt/gentoo -name bash

----------

## uhai

/bin/bash ist nicht da, ls /bin/b* gibt kein bash aus...

uhai

----------

## uhai

neuer Versuch:

nach emerge gentoor-sources ist in emerge.log folgendes zu lesen:

```
1204644228: >>> Starting rsync with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

1204645125: === Sync completed with rsync://134.68.220.73/gentoo-portage

1204645843:  *** terminating.

1204646822: Started emerge on: Mar 04, 2008 16:07:02

1204646822:  *** emerge  gentoo-sources

1204646829:  >>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 to /

1204646830:  === (1 of 1) Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9.ebuild)

1204646832:  === (1 of 1) Compiling/Merging (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9.ebuild)

1204647288:  === (1 of 1) Updating world file (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9)

1204647288:  >>> AUTOCLEAN: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

1204647288:  --- AUTOCLEAN: Nothing unmerged.

1204647288:  === (1 of 1) Post-Build Cleaning (sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9::/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9.ebuild)

1204647288:  ::: completed emerge (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 to /

1204647288:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...

1204647290: === Unmerging... (sys-apps/man-pages-2.42)

1204647317:  >>> unmerge success: sys-apps/man-pages-2.42

1204647317: === Unmerging... (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5)

1204647324:  >>> unmerge success: sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5

1204647324: === Unmerging... (app-shells/bash-3.1_p17)

1204647327:  *** terminating.
```

Warum wird bash entfernt? Das brauche ich doch...

uhai

----------

## Finswimmer

 *uhai wrote:*   

> neuer Versuch:
> 
> nach emerge gentoor-sources ist in emerge.log folgendes zu lesen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Stable ist: 3.2_p17-r1

Evtl wurde auf diese Version upgegraded und nun die alte gelöscht?

Ein "emerge gentoo-sources" löscht keine Pakete ohne neue zu installieren.

Tobi

----------

## uhai

das "emerge gentoo-sources" bricht aber ab, weil bash fehlt. Leider finde ich die Anzeige der Konsole in keinem log...

per "cut & paste":

```
[...]<<<        dir /usr/share/doc/bash-3.1_p17

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc/skel

--- !empty dir /etc/bash

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !empty dir /bin

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5481, in ?

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5476, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4953, in action_build

    ldpath_mtimes, autoclean=1)

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3566, in unmerge

    vartree=vartree, ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3948, in unmerge

    ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6984, in unmerge

    mydbapi=self.vartree.dbapi, vartree=self.vartree)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 3561, in doebuild

    mysettings, debug=debug, free=1, logfile=logfile)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2237, in spawn

    mypids.extend(spawn_func(mystring, env=env, **keywords))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 52, in spawn_bash

    return spawn(args, opt_name=opt_name, **keywords)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py", line 160, in spawn

    raise CommandNotFound(mycommand[0])

portage_exception.CommandNotFound: /bin/bash

```

uhai

----------

## Genone

Was sagt

```
ls -ld /var/db/pkg/app-shells/bash*
```

----------

## uhai

 *Genone wrote:*   

> Was sagt
> 
> ```
> ls -ld /var/db/pkg/app-shells/bash*
> ```
> ...

 

```
root@1[knoppix]# ls -ld /mnt/gentoo/var/db/pkg/app-shells/bash*

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2007-04-20 02:52 /mnt/gentoo/var/db/pkg/app-shells/bash-3.1_p17

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2008-02-09 17:12 /mnt/gentoo/var/db/pkg/app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1

```

????

----------

## Genone

Hmm, also liegst offenbar diesmal nicht an nem falschen Counter, da ja -r1 offenbar auch installiert ist.

Als Sofortlösung sollte es wohl helfen, /bin/bash von der LiveCD in die chroot Umgebung zu kopieren, und danach nochmal `emerge app-shells/bash` auszuführen. Wenn /bin/bash danach wieder weg ist müssten wir uns wohl um die Ursache kümmern, was vermutlich etwas länger dauern könnte.

----------

## uhai

emerge bash:

```
--- !empty dir /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/python2.4

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr

!!! Problem with sandbox binary. Disabling...

 * Performing Python Module Cleanup .. ...

 * Cleaning orphaned Python bytecode from /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages ..

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Util/RFC1751.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Util/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Util/number.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Util/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Util/randpool.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Util/randpool.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Util/number.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Util/RFC1751.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Hash/SHA.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Hash/SHA.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Hash/MD5.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Hash/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Hash/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Hash/HMAC.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Hash/HMAC.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Hash/MD5.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/DSA.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/ElGamal.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/RSA.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/RSA.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/qNEW.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/qNEW.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/DSA.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/pubkey.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/pubkey.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/PublicKey/ElGamal.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Protocol/AllOrNothing.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Protocol/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Protocol/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Protocol/Chaffing.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Protocol/Chaffing.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Protocol/AllOrNothing.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Cipher/__init__.py[co]

 * Purging /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/Crypto/Cipher/__init__.py[co]                       [ ok ]

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.2...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man5/portage.5.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man5/make.conf.5.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man5/ebuild.5.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/repoman.1.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/quickpkg.1.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/etc-update.1.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/env-update.1.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/emerge.1.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/emaint.1.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/ebuild.1.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/dispatch-conf.1.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.2.2/RELEASE-NOTES.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.2.2/NEWS.bz2

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.2.2/ChangeLog.bz2

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/regenworld

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/quickpkg

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/fixpackages

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/etc-update

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/env-update

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/emaint

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/dispatch-conf

--- !mtime sym /usr/sbin/archive-conf

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/xpak.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_versions.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_update.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_selinux.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_manifest.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_mail.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_locks.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_localization.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_gpg.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exec.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_exception.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_dep.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_debug.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_data.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_const.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/output.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/getbinpkg.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/emergehelp.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules/mod_syslog.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules/mod_save_summary.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules/mod_save.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules/mod_mail_summary.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules/mod_mail.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules/mod_custom.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules/__init__.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/eclass_cache.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/dispatch_conf.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cvstree.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/volatile.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/util.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/template.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/sqlite.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/sql_template.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/metadata_overlay.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/metadata.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/mappings.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/fs_template.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/flat_list.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/flat_hash.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/cache_errors.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/anydbm.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache/__init__.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/xpak

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/tbz2tool

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/repoman

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/regenworld

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/quickpkg

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepstrip

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepman

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/preplib

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepinfo

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepallstrip

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepallman

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepallinfo

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepalldocs

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/prepall

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/portage_gpg_update.sh

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/pkgname

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newsbin

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newman

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newlib.so

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newlib.a

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newins

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newinitd

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newexe

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newenvd

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newdoc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newconfd

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/newbin

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/misc-functions.sh

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/md5check.sh

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/md5check.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fperms

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fowners

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fixpackages

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fixdbentries

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/fix-db.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/find-requires

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/etc-update

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update.sh

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/env-update

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge-webrsync

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/emerge

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/emake

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/emaint

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/ecompressdir

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/ecompress

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dosym

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dosed

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dosbin

--- !mtime sym /usr/lib/portage/bin/donewins

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/domo

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doman

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib.so

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib.a

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dolib

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doins

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doinitd

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doinfo

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dohtml

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dohard

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doexe

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doenvd

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dodoc

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dodir

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/doconfd

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dobin

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/dispatch-conf

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/clean_locks

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/chkcontents

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/check-implicit-pointer-usage.py

<<<        obj /usr/lib/portage/bin/archive-conf

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/xpak

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/tbz2tool

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/repoman

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/portageq

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/emerge

--- !mtime sym /usr/bin/ebuild

<<<        obj /etc/portage/.keep_sys-apps_portage-0

<<<        obj /etc/make.globals

<<<        obj /etc/make.conf.example

<<<        obj /etc/etc-update.conf

<<<        obj /etc/env.d/05portage.envd

<<<        obj /etc/dispatch-conf.conf

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man5

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

<<<        dir /usr/share/doc/portage-2.1.2.2

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/pym/elog_modules

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/pym/cache

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/pym

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage/bin

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/portage

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

<<<        dir /etc/portage

--- !empty dir /etc/env.d

--- !empty dir /etc

[portage-2.1.2.2] bash: /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

!!! FAILED postrm: 127

A removal phase of the 'sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.2' package has failed

with exit value 127. The problem occurred while executing the ebuild

located at

'/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/portage-2.1.2.2/portage-2.1.2.2.ebuild'. If

necessary, manually remove the ebuild in order to skip the execution of

removal phases.

```

wieder ratlos....

un nu?

uhai

----------

## mv

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ]1204647288:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...
> 
> ...

 

Offensichtlich geht in der Aufräum-Phase was schief. Da ist irgendwas buggy in Portage. Mir ist es auch schon passiert, als ich mal parallel zwei emerge-Kommandos laufen hatte (ja ich weiß, soll man nicht machen), dass emerge in dieser Phase das Paket deinstalliert hat, das von dem parallelen Prozess gerade gebaut wurde. Aus irgendeinem Grund glaubt Portage, dass die Pakete nur "Überbleibsel" (alte Versionen o.ä.) der Installation des aktuellen Pakets waren. Früher konnt man diese Phase mit einem FEATURES abschalten, aber in aktuellen Portage-Versionen gibt es das nicht mehr.

----------

## uhai

und wie umgehe ich diesen bug?

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

bugs.g.o

Nur keine Scheu.

Das ist ein Bug, also melden.

----------

## musv

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Big sorry for my bad English.

  Warum eigentlich?

----------

## uhai

ich hätte gerne meinen Laptop fertig "gentooisiert"...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bug melden klingt nach "das kann dauern...."

uhai

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Bug melden klingt nach "das kann dauern...."

 

Bug nicht melden klingt nach "der Fehler wird NIE behoben..."

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Genone

 *mv wrote:*   

>  *uhai wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ]1204647288:  *** Finished. Cleaning up...
> 
> ...

 

Ich vermute mal du meinst AUTOCLEAN=no, was vielleicht als Sofortmaßnahme helfen mag, aber auf Dauer nur noch mehr Probleme verursacht (existiert eigentlich nur noch als Debugginghilfe). Auch ist das Problem hier (soweit ich das beurteilen kann) anders: Offenbar wird nicht "versehentlich" das grade gebaute Paket deinstalliert (was durch inkonsistente COUNTER erklärt werden könnte), da ja laut vdb auch 3.2_p17-r1 noch installiert ist, und auch portage-2.1.2.2 scheint eher die "alte" Version zu sein. Die bislang beschriebenen Symptome sehen eher so aus, als ob die "neuen" Versionen die Dateien irgendwie nicht richtig installieren bzw. registrieren, bzw. der entsprechende Test in unmerge() irgendwie fehlerhaft ist.

Ich würde mal Portage manuell auf 2.1.4.4 updaten, um zu testen ob der Fehler evtl. schon lange behoben ist (2.1.2.2 ist ja nicht mehr ganz frisch), s. http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

----------

## uhai

Also erst portage manuell updaten, dann falls nötig Bug melden.

Ich habe portage von der live-CD 2007. Ein 

```
emerge portage
```

 hatte ich auch shcon, lief aber auf das gleiche heraus...

Das Update mache ich morgen, heute bin ich schon zu müde, war eh nicht mein Tag...

uhai

----------

## uhai

ok, here we go:

portage nach Anleitung manuell installier --> ok

```
emerge --sync
```

  --> ok

```
emerge gentoo-sources
```

 --> gar nicht ok   :Sad:  :

```
chroot   Kanotix etc # emerge gentoo-sources

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 to /

 * linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.23-10.extras.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                          [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.23-10.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking linux-2.6.23.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking genpatches-2.6.23-10.base.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking genpatches-2.6.23-10.extras.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1515: id: command not found

>>> Preparing to unpack ...

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 1515: id: command not found

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 669: install: command not found

 *

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1802:  Called dyn_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              install -m${PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE:-0700} -d "${WORKDIR}" || die "Failed to create dir '${WORKDIR}'"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9/work'

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9:

 *

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1802:  Called dyn_unpack

 *               ebuild.sh, line  669:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              install -m${PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE:-0700} -d "${WORKDIR}" || die "Failed to create dir '${WORKDIR}'"

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed to create dir '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9/work'

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9/temp/environment'.

 *

```

Nach der portage-Installation von Hand habe ich die conf-files dispatch-conf.conf, bashrc, etc-update.conf & make.conf.example in /etc von Hand übernommen. Den gleichen Fehler wie oben habe ich mit 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 auch bekommen. 

Meiner Ansicht nach ist es kein Platzproblem, oder?

```
chroot   Kanotix etc # df

Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/root.old         10159548   2297224   7346240  24% /

/sys                  10159548   2297224   7346240  24% /sys

df: „/cdrom“: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

df: „/KNOPPIX“: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

df: „/ramdisk“: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

/dev/root.old            10240        76     10164   1% /dev/.static/dev

tmpfs                    10240        76     10164   1% /dev

/dev/pts                 10240        76     10164   1% /dev/pts

/dev/hda5             10159548   2297224   7346240  24% /

/dev/hda2                54444      7949     43684  16% /boot

/dev/hda6              1004024     17676    935344   2% /home

/dev/hda7              1026104    331988    694116  33% /home/energie

tmpfs                    10240        76     10164   1% /dev

```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Dann mal ein anderer Ansatz:

1.) Zeig uns mal ein emerge --info welches du innerhalb der Chroot Umgebung ausführst.

2.) Lade alle Files welche du verwendest (Den Stage, portage-latest) nochmals herunter. Kontrolliere dabei bitte wie in der Anleitung angegeben mit gpg oder md5sum ob die Dateien auch korrekt heruntergeladen wurden.

3.) Teile uns mit, von welchem Mirror du das ganze heruntergeladen hast, damit wir (ich?) die selben Files verwenden können.

4.) Bevor du den chroot machst gib history ein und poste den Output. In der Schroot Umgebung machst du ebenfalls ein history sobald der Fehler aufgetreten ist und postet das ebenfalls.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## uhai

Hallo StiGMaTa_ch,

Du bist halt eine treue Seele   :Very Happy: 

1) Hier mein 

```
emerge --info
```

: (nach Fehler)

```
chroot   Kanotix etc # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-kanotix-1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18-kanotix-1 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 08 Mar 2008 06:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl berkdb cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd unicode x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Sollte alles so aus dem stage3 und portage-tarball stammen.

2) Das habe ich inzwischen bereits (mindestens) 3 mal gemacht. Den md5sum - Check mache ich immer. (Ja, ich habe schonmal erfolgreich Gentoo installiert...)

3) mirrorselect hat nicht gefunzt (das auch!) daher direkt von gentoo

4) ok, das dauert noch etwas....

uhai

btw: Pentium III (Coppermine) ist doch stage3-i686, oder stage3-x86?

----------

## uhai

4) history vor chroot:

```
root@1[gentoo]# history

    1  pilot

    2  mkswap /dev/hda3

    3  swapon

    4  swapon /dev/hda3

    5  mkdir /mnt/gentoo

    6  mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

    7  mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

    8  mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

    9  cd /mnt/gentoo

   10  ls

   11  rm -f /mnt/gentoo/var

   12  rm -fR /mnt/gentoo/var

   13  ls

   14  rm -fR /mnt/gentoo/usr

   15  ls

   16  links http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages/

   17  firefox

   18  firefox

   19  lynx http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages

   20  lynx http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/releases/x86/current/stages

   21  ls

   22  df

   23  ls -ali

   24  ls

   25  ls

   26  hwinfo

   27  ls

   28  md5sum -c stage3*.DIGESTS

   29  tar xvjpf stage3*.tar.bz2

   30  md5sum -c portage*.md5sum

   31  tar xvjf portage*.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

   32  nano /mnt/gentoo/make.conf

   33  kate /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

   34  mirrorselect -i -o >> /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

   35  cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

   36  mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

   37  mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

   38  history

```

----------

## uhai

oh-oh, ein neuer Fehler:

das manuelle updaten von Portage klappt nicht:

```
  chroot  Kanotix portage-recover # emerge --fetchonly sys-apps/portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) app-shells/bash-3.2_p17-r1 to /

 * bash32-013 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-013 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-013 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-013 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash-3.2.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * bash-3.2.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * bash-3.2.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                               [ ok ]

 * bash-3.2.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                 [ ok ]

 * bash32-011 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-011 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-011 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-011 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-010 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-010 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-010 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-010 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-008 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-008 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-008 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-008 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-009 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-009 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-009 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-009 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-015 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-015 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-015 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-015 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-012 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-012 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-012 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-012 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-004 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-004 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-004 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-004 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-005 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-005 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-005 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-005 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-006 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-006 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-006 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-006 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-007 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-007 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-007 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-007 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-001 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-001 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-001 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-001 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-002 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-002 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-002 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-002 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-003 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-003 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-003 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-003 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-014 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-014 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-014 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-014 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-017 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-017 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-017 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-017 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-016 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-016 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * bash32-016 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * bash32-016 size ;-) ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking bash-3.2.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-001 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-002 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-003 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-004 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-005 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-006 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-007 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-008 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-009 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-010 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-011 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-012 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-013 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-014 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-015 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-016 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking bash32-017 ;-) ...                                                                  [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (2 of 4) sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 to /

 * sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                      [ ok ]

 * sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking sandbox-1.2.18.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (3 of 4) sys-apps/portage-2.1.4.4 to /

 * portage-2.1.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.4.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.4.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.4.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.4.4.patch.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.4.4.patch.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.4.4.patch.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * portage-2.1.4.4.patch.bz2 size ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking portage-2.1.4.4.patch.bz2 ;-) ...                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Emerging (4 of 4) dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6 to /

 * pycrypto-2.0.1.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * pycrypto-2.0.1.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * pycrypto-2.0.1.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                         [ ok ]

 * pycrypto-2.0.1.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking pycrypto-2.0.1.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                       [ ok ]

  chroot  Kanotix portage-recover # tar xfj /usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2

tar: /usr/portage/distfiles/portage-2.1.1.tar.bz2: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.

tar: Child returned status 2

tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.

```

Das hatte vorher aber noch geklappt.

uhai

----------

## Genone

Guck dir mal die Versionsnummern genauer an  :Wink: 

----------

## uhai

 :Embarassed:  wäre ich doch lieber schlafen gegangen   :Embarassed: 

uhai

----------

## uhai

Durchsage an alle.

Reboot mit gentoo hat geklappt, Fehler ist nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Eventuell hatte ich vergessen locale-gen laufen zu lassen, aber sicher bin ich nicht.

Jetzt installiere ich X-org, da werde ich mich vermutlich bald wieder mit neuen Fehlern melden...

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

 *musv wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Big sorry for my bad English.  Warum eigentlich?

 

Ööööhm, warum nicht?, Das ist dafür gedacht falls ich mal im Englischen Teil unterwegs bin.

----------

## musv

Offtopic aber egal:

Hab mal im Fernsehen irgendwo 'ne Diskussionsrunde gesehen, wo es um Thema Englisch ging. Und da gab es durchaus prominente deutsche Persönlichkeiten, die ihren deutschen Akzent schon fast absichtlich eingebaut haben, wenn sie in GB oder Amiland unterwegs waren und englisch gesprochen haben. Übertreiben muß man es zwar nicht, aber ich finde das ok. Ich muß mich nicht für meine Herkunft entschuldigen. Selbiges gilt nicht nur für die Aussprache sondern auch für Grammatik und Rechtschreibung im Englischen. Ich bin zwar bemüht hinzuzulernen, aber ich bin kein englischer Muttersprachler. Deswegen hat von mir auch niemand zu erwarten, daß ich diese Sprache perfekt kann. Zur Verständigung reichts alle mal.

Ich auch schon Amis getroffen, die sich dann im spanischsprachigen Raum mit einem kaugummiartigen "krääääiischjäääs" (gracias) bedankt haben. Die haben sich dafür auch nicht geschämt. Wozu also diese Unterwürfigkeit?

----------

